# New Orleans transit system to cut back



## Save Our Trains Michigan (Jul 28, 2006)

New Orleans transit system to cut back

The New Orleans Regional Transit Authority is preparing to redraw the bus system to fit a significantly smaller population following Hurricane Katrina, according to this Associated Press report.

Under the plan approved Thursday (July 27) by the Regional Transit Authority, more than 200 employees also will lose their jobs. The plan is scheduled to be completed by Nov. 30 when a federal subsidy keeping the bus system afloat will end.

"This is one of the most painful days of my life," RTA board member Connie Goodly said minutes before voting in favor of the cuts.

The agency, which employed 1,357 people before the storm, decided that $1.25 fares for buses and streetcars will be reinstated on Aug. 6. With a federal subsidy, rides have been free since service was stated again in October.

(The preceding Associated Press report was published by the Times-Picayune on Friday, July 28, 2006.)

July 28, 2006


----------

